# Paintsealdirect



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Hi there - anyone used this company and would they recommend. We have a less than year old Bessacarr (Ruby - bought for our Ruby Wedding:lol: ) and would like to have a finish put on her so that it makes it easier to wash and also remove black marks after rain.

My husband learned from a lady on his recent manoeuvring course - only man amongst 7 ladies :lol: - that she had Supashield (well they directed her to glamourshield) and was delighted with the results.

Paintsealdirect send someone (or two) to your home, they wash the van completely and then apply the sealant - all for £499 + VAT. If we want the interior done it is another £100. We live in Kent and understand their 'agent' is in Folkestone.

Don't want to buy sealant and do ourselves!

Thanks
Haggisbasher


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That sounds a lot, you could wash it a lot for that kind of money.

Kev.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My son had a similar treatment on a new BMW car a couple of years ago. He says he would definitely not have it done on his next new car due in a few weeks because something caused a slight scratch in the treatment, not enough to damage the paintwork, but this left an ugly mark on the bodywork. The only way to remedy this was to have the treatment removed from that part of the bodywork and reapplied. Obviously at a cost, again.

I think you would be better with a good polish such as Meguirs. Use that on my Hymer and don't have any problems removing marks, flies etc. and is gives an excellent polished surface, a lot cheaper than the process you are referring to.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We had our previous van 'Paint-Sealed' both interior and exterior.

Not sure I could vouch too much about the exterior benefits, but would definitly recommend the interior treatment.

Beware their marketing literature though; the beading effect as advertised is a touch misleading in my opinion.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

had similar produts on cars in past never really seen the benefit still ended up waxing, that price is way over the odds too


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

haggisbasher said:


> Paintsealdirect send someone (or two) to your home, they wash the van completely and then apply the sealant - all for £499 + VAT. If we want the interior done it is another £100. We live in Kent and understand their 'agent' is in Folkestone.
> Thanks
> Haggisbasher


You sure its not called *Gold Plated Seal!*

From memory double what we charge for a similiar application and it lasts for three years.

Our valeters apply it.

Peter


----------



## jannie2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just reading the comments regarding Paintseal direct. If you would like to view our website you will be able to view the products, *pricing structure which has been misquoted on the forum today,* and details of our company. Our guarantee is for 5 years, our products are Dupont Teflon which we purchase from the Dupont chemists in America and we have the Uk and European distrbution for this product. This is a very different product to the one we are being compared to which is widely on ebay for approx £5 and is applied through Glamourshield valeting service! Not at all the same set up as ours! Please have a read of our website before listening to hearsay. Many thanks. Sometimes things appear great when new it's the lasting effect which counts!

NOTE:
Weblink removed by moderators - contavention of forum advertising rules.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

if any one knows which web site this is, could they please PM me the details, as I'd like more info.

Kev.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got this paintseal gubbins on our new truck... as there is a badge on the back of the truck... not sure what I think as the front of the truck has gone matt... the rest does look smart when washed...


w


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wilse said:


> I've got this paintseal gubbins on our new truck... as there is a badge on the back of the truck
> 
> w


What does that mean, as there is a badge on the back, that loses me.

Kev.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What does that mean, as there is a badge on the back, that loses me.
> 
> Kev.


Paintseal stick a badge to the rear of the motorhome once the application has been completed - I suppose it is some form of advertising really.


----------

